# GIANT Isopods



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

This guy's actually a pill millipede, but it gets you thinking, huh?


----------



## Broseph (Dec 5, 2011)

Something to finally give the terribilis a run for their money!

I'm picturing a 40 gallon culture that eats shipping boxes for breakfast.


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

How about this one? This is an isopod.


----------



## Jeremy M (Oct 19, 2012)

Some smaller species of those pill millipedes used to pop up from time to time. It turns out that they have a species of bacteria in their gut which helps them digest their diet (wood based, I believe) which is extremely sensitive to temperature swings. The shipping conditions inevitably broke this barrier so all the bacteria were killed, and the millipedes inevitably wasted away within a few months. It's too bad, too; these guys would be super neat to have. Maybe one day we'll get someone to import them in an incubator. One can always hope


----------

